# Basic Wiring Diagram for Alarm



## cixob (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi, I need to install auto alarm (starter, alarm, locks) for my car. I’m looking for basic wiring diagram for 1994 Altima.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try a haynes manual. all the schematics will be in the back. not only that, but a good quality alarm will have the common colored wires listed in the instructions for different manufacturers of vehicles.


----------

